
Stop Stressing Yourself to Death - Kovah
https://kovah.me/en/yx6b1a-stop-stressing-yourself-to-death/
======
lixtra
> Quit Open Source [...]

If you burn out in an open source project it may just mean that you are bad at
self management.

I sometimes leave the office for a walk (without stopping the clock) if it
becomes to stressful. Usually I come back more productive to make up for the
missed time.

